# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Cuadros de Selfie

## pedroolmos

Los Cuadros de Selfie son realmente fácil de hacer, pero quiero aprender nuevas técnicas y modelos de cuadros, quien me pueda ayudar se lo agradezco.


Saludos!

----------

